# Logo-balls.com?



## subliminal (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Newbie here.

I was wondering if anyone here had visited Logo Balls and bought logo-ed golf balls from them? Their prices look quite good but I've never heard of them before.

Thanks


----------

